# Boot für den Transport auf dem Autodach gesucht



## leipziger21 (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

mein befreundeter Angelkollege sucht ein Boot das er auf dem Autodach transportieren kann. Es soll ein Hartschalen Boot werden. Vom Gewicht her sollte es so leicht wie möglich sein da er es zum Großteil alleine händelt ( er ist über 60). Von der größe her sollte es bis 3 Meter sein den Platz kann man nie genug haben. Einsatzzweck werden Seen werden. Habt ihr persönliche Erfahrung mit solchen Booten oder Vorschläge?


----------



## scherthes (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boot für den Transport auf dem Autodach gesucht*

Das hört sich nach einem Boot an, wie es von Lorsby hergestellt wird. Es gibt 3-teilige Boote die 3,5m lang sind. Jedoch kann man das Mittelteil einfach weg lassen wenn man alleine unterwegs ist und dann hat es etwas unter 2,5m. Allerdings hier der Nachteil der mich abgeschreckt hat. Es sollen öfter mal die Dichtungen hin gehen je öfter man es auseinander und zusammen baut. Laut nem "Angelkollegen" sollen die Gummis über Jahre halten, wenn man es nicht auseinander baut. Aber als ich ihm gesagt habe, dass man ja dann kein Lorsby braucht, hat er mich nur dumm angeschaut. #q  Muss man halt abwegen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boot für den Transport auf dem Autodach gesucht*

http://www.seerose.de/index.html?d_m_m10_Alu_Marine_Boot_M10547.htm


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boot für den Transport auf dem Autodach gesucht*

Also vom Lorsby würde ich abraten, die Dinger haben eine Form wie ein Kohlenkasten, sind sowohl unter Rudern, als auch unter Motor schlecht fahrbar!
Dazu auch als Zweiteiler zu schwer, um von einem 60jährigen Herren aufs Dach zu wuchten!
Dann schon eher sowas wie Torsk gepostet hat, ist im Gegensatz zum Lorsby, schon als Boot zu bezeichnen.

Jürgen

P.S.iese Neoprendichtungen am Lorsby, sind leicht zu ersetzen, indem man eine Isomatte zerschneidet!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boot für den Transport auf dem Autodach gesucht*

Wie wär's mit dem "Fisherman" von Instaboat.
http://www.instaboat.de/insta_fisherman.html
Zusammengefaltet so gross wie ein Surfboard und somit "Dachträger-Kompatibel", 38 Kilo schwer und in 10 min ohne Werkzeug aufbaubar.
Für Seen uns langsame Flüsse sicher prima tauglich.  
Habe ich mir mal auf einer Anspo genau angeschaut und war beeindruckt #6   

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Heimdall (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boot für den Transport auf dem Autodach gesucht*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also vom Lorsby würde ich abraten, die Dinger haben eine Form wie ein Kohlenkasten, sind sowohl unter Rudern, als auch unter Motor schlecht fahrbar!
> Dazu auch als Zweiteiler zu schwer, um von einem 60jährigen Herren aufs Dach zu wuchten!
> Dann schon eher sowas wie Torsk gepostet hat, ist im Gegensatz zum Lorsby, schon als Boot zu bezeichnen.
> 
> ...



Das Lorsby ist für den Hängerlosen Transport, dass Beste, was es zur Zeit auf dem Markt gibt. Die Dichtungen halten bei mir jetzt  über 3 Jahre, bei 40-50 Einsätze im Jahr.

Schneller zusammen und zerlegt als ein Schlauchboot, viel mehr Platz als ein gleichlanges Schlauchboot, stabiler Boden. 

Lässt sich meiner Meinung nach recht gut fahren, klar kommt es nicht an ein "normal" (Kiel etc) gebautes Boot ran aber nicht schlechter als ein Schlauchboot.

Nachteile..

Das Ding ist ******* laut.


Fazit: 

Ich fahre ab und zu auf Schlauchbooten mit, egal ob Druckluft oder Alu-Boden. Im Lorsby lässt es sich einfach schöner angeln. Keine Schläuche die den Platz rauben. Keine Gefahr irgendwo mit nem Haken hängen zu bleiben.

Das wichtigste ist aber der Unterschied in der kalten Jahreszeit. Das Lorsby muss man nicht reinigen, da wird nix zäher und schwerfälliger wie beim Schlauchboot. 

Achja der zusammenbau mit Accuschrauber dauert alleine max 10-15min.


----------



## leipziger21 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boot für den Transport auf dem Autodach gesucht*

Danke für die Antworten.

Mein Kollege wollte kein portables Boot sonst hätte er sich auch wie ich ein Porta Boot geholt  

Er dachte da eher in die Richtung "Opal X4 Ruderboot".Mir erscheint das jedoch mit 2,30 recht klein und hier in der Umgebung gibt es diese Boote nicht so dass man es sich mal Live anschauen könnte. Preislich Dachte er bis 800€

PS:Betrieben werden soll das Boot mit einem E-Motor.


----------



## Heimdall (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boot für den Transport auf dem Autodach gesucht*

naja bleibt ja nur ein kleines Kanu oder Mini Aluboot, alles andere wird zu schwer für einen Dachgepäckträger! Wie will er das Boot denn alleine aufs Dach hieven?


----------



## 42er barsch (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boot für den Transport auf dem Autodach gesucht*

hi,

wenn der o.g. herr noch rüstig genug ist das boot aufs autodach zu befördern, ist er sicher auch noch so fit ein faltboot aufzuschlagen.

ich durfte mal ne zeit lang ein banana-boat mitbenutzen und wenn ich vor der entscheidung stünde wäre das def. meine erste wahl.

auch bei klirrender kälte noch gut händelbar, definitiv alleine über kurze strecken zu befördern, für viele gewässe tauglich und platzsparend zu transportieren und aufzubewahren.

für mich wäre es das non plus ultra.

die maße des bootes damals waren 3.6m lang und 1.55m breit

bequem für zwei angler,kategorie Ü-100, auch zum nachtangeln mit isomatte und schlafsack.

takle und verpflegung für mehrere tage natürlich mit an bord.


----------



## Potti87 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boot für den Transport auf dem Autodach gesucht*

Mein alter Herr und ich waren jahrelang mit einem selbstgebauten Optimisten unterwegs. Sehr stabil, leicht ca. 2,80 - 3m lang und vor allen dingen gut zu rudern. Ein Optimist ist eigentlich ein Kindersegelboot, aber da Eigenbau konnten wir den Schwertkasten weg lassen und es wunderbar als transportables Ruderboot nutzen.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (2. März 2014)

*AW: Boot für den Transport auf dem Autodach gesucht*

Ich habe mir für meinen Polo ein Hartschalenboot gekauft.

Das Fishhunter 280 habe ich vor nem halben Jahr bei ebay für 420 Euro inkl. Bootssitz, 2 Rutenhaltern und 2 Rudern geschossen.

Bin damit gelegentlich (daher auch eher ne günstige Variante) auf nem See unterwegs. Dafür völlig ausreichend - für Flüsse etc. wäre es mir allerdings aufgrund der Größe zu unsicher (habe auch nur nen kleinen E-Motor angeschlossen).

Im Internet finde ich die Größe jetzt nicht mehr - allerdings die Version in 340 cm:

http://www.waterworld24.com/shop/article_1150019.001/WaterWorld-Fishhunter-340-Basic.html


Wiegt so ca. 35 kg und ist problemlos auf einem Dachträger zu transportieren!


----------

